# No Graphic Cigarette Warnings for U.S.?



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess this is where this goes; we don't have much experience posting good news from the courts. 

U.S. Court Blocks Graphic Cigarette Warnings

BBC News - US court blocks graphic cigarette warnings


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

We needed those judges over here about 6 months ago. 

Thank the stars for the internet & online payment.  :lock1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I guess this is where this goes; we don't have much experience posting good news from the courts.
> 
> U.S. Court Blocks Graphic Cigarette Warnings
> 
> BBC News - US court blocks graphic cigarette warnings


_GOD BLESS AMERICA!
The land of the free and the home of the brave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## DwnWthVwls (Dec 9, 2012)

I was amazed at the warning labels on cigarettes overseas. In Ireland they all have warning signs that take up half the pack with slogans like: SMOKING KILLS, SMOKING LOWERS SPERM COUNT, and other stuff like that.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Hammers should have pictures of smashed fingers on em.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Hermit said:


> Hammers should have pictures of smashed fingers on em.


agreed! And don't forget circular saws lol


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to live in Buffalo, right on the border, and go into Canada all the time. The cigarette packages there have graphic photos and warnings that take up the majority of the packaging. I'm not sure if it has had an impact or not. I just have to wonder, is it necessary?? Is there anybody left out there that isn't aware that tobacco is unhealthy?


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Over time, it may have some effect if they have to stare at blackened lungs all the time.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tulpa said:


> Over time, it may have some effect if they have to stare at blackened lungs all the time.


These graphic warnings on cigarette packagings have been in place here (AUS) for a few months. Guess what? So far recent incomplete studies are showing smoking take up amongst teens is still increasing. Hmmmm.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> These graphic warnings on cigarette packagings have been in place here (AUS) for a few months. Guess what? So far recent incomplete studies are showing smoking take up amongst teens is still increasing. Hmmmm.


Strange. I could have sworn I replied with something about the parental advisory label on music.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

DwnWthVwls said:


> I was amazed at the warning labels on cigarettes overseas. In Ireland they all have warning signs that take up half the pack with slogans like: SMOKING KILLS, *SMOKING LOWERS SPERM COUNT*,.


Now that's something that might actually benefit our society.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I dunno, I kind of see how this can be a good thing but I also like the idea of the graphic warnings.

I'm glad it didn't happen because its just another thing "big brother" is controlling. First its our alcohol, then our guns and now it's tobacco.................when does the control stop?

I honestly don't see a problem with these warnings though. Theres already a cancer warning on there, what difference does it make if they add to it or put a picture?

Does it really bother you that much if they add a picture or a graphic warning?

If it makes you uncomfortable then maybe you should give up smoking. The dangers are there and you accept those dangers if you chose to smoke. 

Does anyone really look at a package of ciggs anyway? 

They get thrown in pockets, glove boxes........you grab a smoke out of it and throw the pack back in your pocket.

It's not like a box of cigars sitting in your humidor that is staring at you every time you look in your wineador or whatever.

I have a 5 year old son and I sure as hell don't want him to smoke ciggs (call me a hypocrite). If the graphic warning scares him, good.

It will be his decision to smoke when he becomes of age but I damn sure want him to know the risks that follow. No need to sugar coat it, these things CAN happen to any of us so don't think it cant happen to you.

That's just the dad in me talking.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

People who smoke know the harm and risks involved with it. Even if the whole pack was covered in warnings, it wouldn't matter. 

I honestly don't understand the push for these kinds of things. I'm glad it got struck down. Do something constructive with all of that time, energy, and money. Breed a tobacco that's safer to smoke. Look for cures for cancer.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

huskers said:


> I dunno, I kind of see how this can be a good thing but I also like the idea of the graphic warnings.
> 
> I'm glad it didn't happen because its just another thing "big brother" is controlling. First its our alcohol, then our guns and now it's tobacco.................when does the control stop?
> 
> ...


The real problem is Legislation.
Legislators are funded by Human Rights campaigners and our tax funds. 
Legislators are responsible for many political agendas. And their main purpose is to compete against them selfs from left and right. 
When they succeed in slapping a warning label on goods for the better or worse, they win. And that's just the beginning of the end of our American freedoms.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Why not mangled corpses on liquor bottles? And grossly obese stomachs on butter boxes?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

huskers said:


> I honestly don't see a problem with these warnings though. Theres already a cancer warning on there, what difference does it make if they add to it or put a picture?
> 
> Does it really bother you that much if they add a picture or a graphic warning?
> 
> ...


But it is a very slippery slope in my opinion. I can almost guarantee you that if this passed here in the US for cigarettes, that it probably wouldn't be much longer before we did have huge pictures of black lungs in our beautiful Spanish cedar cigar boxes.

Of course, with the way cigar marketing has been going, someone would probably try to make it "cool" and capitalize on it.

Now that I think about it, I'm surprised we haven't seen an edgy 72 ring gauge "Pulmón *****" cigar yet...


----------

